# Had a scare today :0



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So my mom lives above my garage and often peeks out at the animals.She calls me today and tells me that Heidi (my pregnant doe not due til March) has a string of mucous hanging off her! :-o I rush out trying not to break my neck on the ice, and go as quick as I can into the goat pen....I frantically am looking around trying to find any sign of mucous on her hooha. ray: Hmmm, nope, none there. I search all over their shelter, nope, none there....as I am walking back out to the house, Mom yells down from the window..."Did you see it?? It was right there when you were looking at her!" So,confused, I say "Where? I looked at her butt and I didn't see anything?!"
"Oh....It was hanging down from _underneath_....Oh, what was I thinking?" 

It was a piece of HAY hanging off her belly! :GAAH:

Can you tell my mom was NOT a farmer? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: oh my! Far too funny! Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: It is now!! I thought she was aborting!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say I have seen the hay there before and my heart was in my throat.

At least you have more eyes out there watching.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank goodness a false alarm.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> :lol: It is now!! I thought she was aborting!!!


I'm sure it was scary! :/ I had a doe 'loose' her ligs a month before and I freaked out! Luckily she waited till four days before her due date to kid lol!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Bless your heart! I am so glad it was a false alarm. My sister is the same way (not a farmer) back when I use to work she would some times come by to see the animals for her own joy and text me pictures asking questions or trying to tell me something was wrong (that wasn't) lol

It's better safe than sorry though, just don't hurt yourself running on ice.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh geez !! Aww , your Mom must have been just as scared !
Im so glad it was only a piece of hay ! 
Its great to have another set of eyes looking out for them 
Even though it was a false alarm , I'm glad your Mom saw it and thought enough to notify you . Rather be safe then sorry IMO.

And please don't hurt yourself :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww, Thanks Laura! You're right...she is always looking out....the downside is..she always thinks the hens are dead when they lay in the sun with their wings out to the side! :lol:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I have to say the chickens have fooled me into thinking that before too! :lol:
Sorry you had a scare! :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: ^^


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hahahaha Don't you just love those scares? Keeps the ol heart a pumping.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im right with your Mom , lolol. I thought they were dead , in fact I almost tripped over them a few times !! I never knew chickens took sunbaths , lolol. 

Hey , I grew up in Queens NY , whaddya want :shrug::thankU:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

OMGosh!! You're from Queens?? How did you end up with goaties?!! :lol: :shock:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Long story , lolol. But I owned my first horse when i was almost 16 yrs. three horses before her , and lived in Queens. We were far from rich , I worked my butt off for her. Horse back riding lessons and renting was getting out of hand , so owning made more sense , yadda yadda yadda , and then I moved out here after my divorce , met Bob years after and woke up one morning and had a farm , lolol. Well , sorta like that


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So when I say I'm from NY , I mean deep in the midst of New Yawk


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...I am from New Hampsha! :lol: but lived mostly in Vermont and for a few years in Virginia.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I had a similar scare when my little brother knocked on the door In the middle of my shower and said "your buck is laying dead in the field."
That's back when I used to tether my goats so I thought he somehow strangled himself, causing me to throw my clothes on inside out and backwards, and run barefoot on rocks to see him, he sure looked dead.
Well, it ends up, he was just lying on his side sunbathing, and he looked up at me like "what's the problem?". !
I was glad he was alive, but my nice relaxing shower was cut short.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I had a similar scare when my little brother knocked on the door In the middle of my shower and said "your buck is laying dead in the field."
> That's back when I used to tether my goats so I thought he somehow strangled himself, causing me to throw my clothes on inside out and backwards, and run barefoot on rocks to see him, he sure looked dead.
> Well, it ends up, he was just lying on his side sunbathing, and he looked up at me like "what's the problem?". !
> I was glad he was alive, but my nice relaxing shower was cut short.


Talk about a heart attack..................you know, my mom (again with Mom ) thought my yearling was dead one day...she was just laying on her side after rolling around in her hay....she loves to do that!

Glad he was ok!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is such a scare !!!! Holy you know what !!
Glad your buck was OK  Shame about your shower though :-(


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Haha, sorry for the scare. But, hey, it happens.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Skyla is from New Hampsha too  Quite a few of us are from there .
Im going to visit her farm one day and see baby Hal  Cant wait to see her in the flesh , she has grown so much ! And of course Promise and the rest of the gorgeous clan she has , lol. Its so beautiful there , and so is Vermont and Maine . Gorgeous places I have yet to visit for a couple of days


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh, sorry for the scare. I'm glad you didn't get hurt!

Laura, you and I have similar stories! City girl born and bred, then I woke up on my 29th bday to find I had 2 goats! Now my bf is actually starting a farm! Craziness...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Vermont is my favorite state for sure  well, from my limited experience...lol....

I have to hand it you city girls gone country...I wasn't always in the country, but not from a big place like Queens! I was raised in rural Woodsville NH and from there to Claremont NH as a teen....the biggest city I lived in was Newport News Virginia, and I hated that!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> Oh, sorry for the scare. I'm glad you didn't get hurt!
> 
> Laura, you and I have similar stories! City girl born and bred, then I woke up on my 29th bday to find I had 2 goats! Now my bf is actually starting a farm! Craziness...


:clap::hi5:


----------

